# how to become a lineman



## hpistar25 (Jul 10, 2011)

I’m 20 years old and live in southern California. I have been looking into going into this line of work as a career, and what I have seen just makes me so gung ho to want to do this. These guys deserve so much credit for what they do and really are the backbone to our infrastructure. I would love to be part of that family. I also would love to start my own family in a couple years and I believe this line of work would be an honest, proud, and hardworking way to support my future wife and kids, but I can’t find a good step by step process of how to become what I want to be. I quite frankly don’t even know where to start. I kind of understand what I need to do but I want to know more. I want to know everything I possible can about doing this. Im willing to work hard for this but im just confused on where to start.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

hpistar25 said:


> I’m 20 years old and live in southern California. I have been looking into going into this line of work as a career, and what I have seen just makes me so gung ho to want to do this. These guys deserve so much credit for what they do and really are the backbone to our infrastructure. I would love to be part of that family. I also would love to start my own family in a couple years and I believe this line of work would be an honest, proud, and hardworking way to support my future wife and kids, but I can’t find a good step by step process of how to become what I want to be. I quite frankly don’t even know where to start. I kind of understand what I need to do but I want to know more. I want to know everything I possible can about doing this. Im willing to work hard for this but im just confused on where to start.



Take a look at this...http://college.lattc.edu/cdm/class-...og/catalog-description-electrical-lineworker/


http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...gc.r_pw.&fp=c488823cce0a6f39&biw=1267&bih=517

Welcome to the forum and good luck....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ColoradoMaster3768 (Jan 16, 2010)

hpistar25 said:


> I’m 20 years old and live in southern California. I have been looking into going into this line of work as a career, and what I have seen just makes me so gung ho to want to do this. These guys deserve so much credit for what they do and really are the backbone to our infrastructure. I would love to be part of that family. I also would love to start my own family in a couple years and I believe this line of work would be an honest, proud, and hardworking way to support my future wife and kids, but I can’t find a good step by step process of how to become what I want to be. I quite frankly don’t even know where to start. I kind of understand what I need to do but I want to know more. I want to know everything I possible can about doing this. Im willing to work hard for this but im just confused on where to start.


 
An alternative might be the US Air Force—especially in this economy. That way you could get introduced into the trade, serve this great country of ours, earn educational benefits, and get paid while doing so. Oh, and if you are considering starting a family of your own in the next couple of years, the medical benefits for your future family should factor in also. 


In any event, they have an Electrical Power Distribution Lineman career field. Not sure what the length of the basic school is now—it used to be 13 weeks , followed by on-the-job training supplemented with two highly technical career study courses, and a 6-week hot line school. Basic technical training will probably occur at Sheppard AFB in Wichita Falls, TX. If interested, check with a local USAF recruiter to see if you qualify for entrance into the USAF, and find out exactly what program(s) they do have—they also have a career field for inside wiremen (electricians).


----------

